
Joe Yannitell on the great depression and life born of an Italian Immigrant - ohiovr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW7N_-OwMsI
======
ohiovr
Joe was my Grandad, never got to meet him unfortunately. If you have any oral
histories I'd love to hear them!

